# WP Ladies only - Mountain Bunnies



## zestyfied (3. November 2011)

So Mädls, hier die Stelle, wenn wir uns austauschen möchten  
Der Winterpokal geht in ein paar Tagen los, ich hoffe wir sammeln fleißig Punkt e und starten mit einem guten Training in einen tollen Sommer 2012


----------



## bajcca (4. November 2011)

So, dann kann es ja losgehen! Noch drei Tage, um die letzten Erkältungssymptome los zu werden. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass im Moment alle hier ein wenig angeschlagen sind. Aber besser jetzt, dann haben wir es hinter uns gebracht.
Wer ist jetzt eigentlich mit dabei?
Zestified,Kater21, ich und....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (4. November 2011)

Hab euch beide grad frei gegeben. Eigentlich noch Triathletin007 (dachte ich zumindest) und noch eine weitere Triathletin - kenn den Nutzernamen nicht, sie nur persönlich (trainieren viel zusammen).

Ja ich kurier auch noch die letzten angeschlagenen Züge aus, aber trotz allem ist Montag immer Ruhetag, auch wenn der WP los geht =) Nur nicht kirre machen lassen, der Winter ist lang!


----------



## bajcca (4. November 2011)

Hoffentlich nicht zu lang, ein bisschen weniger Schnee in diesem Winter wäre mir schon recht. Immer auf der Rolle fahren macht dann doch keinen Spaß.


----------



## zestyfied (4. November 2011)

Hmm also weniger Schnee...nein. Ich liebe Tourengehen und will ne Rennserie mit laufen, da brauch ich Schnee. Ich hab fest geplant einmal die Woche draußen zu fahren. Aber sonst ist der Sportkreis hier recht gut, dass Spinning echt lustig ist - weil man nie allein ist. Verrückte Triathleten halt  Es gibt ja noch so viel schönen anderen Sport =) Ach der Winter ist manchmal schon toll.....


----------



## bajcca (4. November 2011)

In den Bergen ist Schnee natürlich toll, nur hier bei uns ist alles meistens nur Matsch, selbst Langlaufen ist nur selten möglich. Ins Studio gehe ich auch im Winter, Krafttraining und Spinning und zuhause noch Ergometer. Ich hoffe nur, dass auch draußen mehr geht.


----------



## kater21 (4. November 2011)

An sich bin ich gerade glücklich, daß wir so einen schönen und vor allem trockenen Herbst haben. Da gehts dann noch mit dem Bike, wobei ich schon Probleme mit der frühen Dunkelheit habe. Heute nachmittag hatte ich einen Babysitter und mein Bike und ich hatten eine gute Stunde Auslauf.

Ansonsten sieht mein Programm so aus, daß ich 1-2 pro Woche Tennis spiele und 2 Mal ins Fitness-Studio gehe.

Fürs Skifahren reicht mir der Schnee im Allgäu, gebucht ist März. Nur um die Kinder ruhig zustellen ist Schnee fürs Rodeln hinterm Haus ganz angenehm.


----------



## bajcca (4. November 2011)

Rodeln ist natürlich genial für die Kinder, danach sind sie auch noch so richtig schön müde.
Ich habe für mich noch das Schneeschuhwandern entdeckt, es ist einfach herrlich abseits der Hauptwege durch den Schnee zu stapfen, diese Ruhe....da freu ich mich richtig drauf.
Über Silvester werde ich in die Dolomiten fahren, da darf es dann reichlich Schnee geben


----------



## kater21 (5. November 2011)

Sind wir nicht noch ein bischen wenige...


----------



## zestyfied (6. November 2011)

Hey, also ich weiß, dass sich eine noch anmelden wird (ist am WE nie online sondern nur in der arbeit) und ich dachte, dass sich wirklich eine vom letzten WP noch anmeldet. Nur "Not" mit vier fahren =)


----------



## kater21 (6. November 2011)

Sicher, Hauptsache wir halten durch.
Schade daß diese Woche nicht gezählt hat. Bei dem schönen Wetter und Babysitter bin ich dreimal aufs Rad gekommen. 
Kommende Woche, weiß ich schon, klappts wegen Arbeit und Spritze in Schulter nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (6. November 2011)

Hab noch eine grad vom Radlfahren unseren Link geschickt - wir fahren im gleichen Radteam - hoffe, dass sie sich anmeldet. Dann wären wir doch wieder zu fünft! Denke, dass sich unser Team bis Ende der Woche ganz gesammelt hat und wir mit Sicherheit ein paar Punkte zusammen haben! 
Hoffe, dass meine Erkältung ganz um´s Eck ist und dann geht´s wieder mit Training lso =)


----------



## zestyfied (7. November 2011)

...So nun sind wir schon vier... hoffe die letzte Dame meldet sich heut noch an!

Ab heute gilt´s Mädls =) Und ich starte direkt mit nem Ruhetag!


----------



## tantemucki (7. November 2011)

Hi Mädels,

wenn ihr noch nen Platz frei habt, dann wär ich dabei!


----------



## 4mate (7. November 2011)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/367


----------



## zestyfied (7. November 2011)

Mädls, wir sind voll!!!


----------



## kater21 (7. November 2011)

Und die ersten Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (8. November 2011)

@kater 21:
Uiiii das is super! Hoffe heute auch Punkte bei steuern zu können! Der Winterwahnsinn geht wieder los!

Sollen wir uns vielleicht einfach mal kurz vorstellen, wer wir alle so sind?


----------



## zestyfied (8. November 2011)

Also ich bin die Ina, 26 aus München und fahre seit einem Jahr in einem FEMALE ONLY Radteam. Ich hab irrsinnigen Spaß dran an Marathons zu fahren - selbst,wenn die Plätze weiter hinten sind.
Mit meiner Freundin, Trainingspartnerin und auch hier die Teamkollegin, mache ich noch 24Std Rennen, leider letztes Jahr nur eines, kommende Saison wird hoffentlich ein 24MTB im Zweier Team rausspringen und dann noch zwei weitere Adventure Races. 
Im Januar beginnt die Rennsaision beim Skitourenrennen - bin schon ganz gespannt. Mal sehen wie ich dieses Jahr drauf bin, war im März auf meinem ersten und zufrieden - bin angekommen und super Zeit.
Ich studiere ich letzten Semester Soziale Arbeit/Sozialpädagogik, liebe es draußen Sport zu machen, reise gern, möchte noch die ein oder andere Sprache lernen (ganz vorn Gebärdensprache) und koche gern.
Letzten Winter bin ich mit Triathletin007 im Team gefahren und finds toll dieses Jahr wieder ein tolles fünfer Team zu haben =) 
Fertig!


----------



## kater21 (8. November 2011)

N'abend,
nachdem ich heute wieder eine Spritze in die Schulter bekommen habe, habe ich für diese Woche meinen Sport (2 x Fitness-Studio und ein Tennis-Doppel) gecancelt. Freitag haben wir außerdem Geburtstag unserer Tochter. Ich hoffe, am Woe wieder aufs Bike zu kommen. Leider gibts auch nächste Woche Die. eine Spritze, aber inzwischen nur noch eine die Woche.

Ich will mich auch vorstellen, unter den ganzen Triathleten und Marathonläufern hier gehöre ich zu den Kurzatmigen. Ich esse auch gerne mal Schokolade auf einem Baumstamm während der Tourpause. Ich heiße, Sandra, 39 Jahre, zwei Kinder und wohne im Sauerland.


----------



## zestyfied (9. November 2011)

Hallo Sandra,
ich bin keine Triathletin! hehe, leider ging es gestern Abend nich sooo gut wie gedacht, war 2-3 Wochen in einer kompletten Ruhe- und Fresspause und fang grad wieder an mit Grundlagentraining.
Dafür geht es jetzt mit Bluespeedy direkt zum Spinning! Und abends ins Studio! 
Hoffe Spritze ist nichts schlimmes?!


----------



## bajcca (9. November 2011)

So, meine ersten Punkte sind vollbracht. Wieder auf dem Ergometer zu fahren ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, die Stunde hat sich ganz schön gezogen.
Also, ich heiße Barbara, komme aus der Nähe von Nürnberg und bin wahrscheinlich hier die Gruppenälteste mit meinen 44 Jahren. Und gehöre in dieser sehr sportlichen Gruppe auch eher zu den "Kurzatmigen". Aber das soll sich im nächsten Jahr ändern und hoffe sehr auf Eure Unterstützung und Motivation.


----------



## kater21 (9. November 2011)

Na, ihr ward ja wieder schön fleißig.


----------



## zestyfied (9. November 2011)

Hey ihr, hmm naja es geht ja jetzt erst los. Es fehlen noch Punkte. Waren eben beim Hot Iron und heut morgen Spinning...um 7 Uhr aber es geht =) 
Überlegen gerade morgen eine kleine zweistündige Nachtausfahrt zu machen. Samstag steht auch ne schöne kleine GA1 Rollrunde draußen an. Sollte Punkte geben!


----------



## kater21 (9. November 2011)

Was ist GA1?


----------



## bajcca (10. November 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Bunnies!
Ina, ich hoffe es ist o.k., wenn ich dazu was sage???

GA1= Grundlagenausdauer ist ein Begriff aus der Trainingslehre in Abhängigkeit von der persönlichen, individuellen maximalen Herzfrequenz. Wenn Du nach Plan trainierst, gibt es 5 Intensitätsbereiche:
KB Kompensationsbereich bis ca. 60% der max. Herzfrequenz
GA1 Grundlagenausdauer 1 von 60-75%
GA2 Grundlagenausdauer 2 von 75-80%
EB Entwicklungsbereich von 80-90%
SB Spitzenbereich 90-100%
Ziel ist es das Training zu steuern und sich so zu verbessern.
Ich finds schwer mich daran zu halten, irgendwie komme ich immer in zu hohe Bereiche
Wünsch Euch allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## zestyfied (10. November 2011)

Hey,
na klar, warum soll es nich ok sein  

Mir fiel es zu Beginn auch schwierig, mich ruhig zu halten, aber ich muss gestehen, dass das konzequente fokussierte Fahren im GA1 mir echt geholfen hat. Naja so manch eine Person aber auch. Daher werd ich momentan wieder voll mein GA1 machen und dann vielleicht mich irgendwann auch wieder höher hinaus kurbeln  

So jetzt schnell Sachen packen und ab zum Spinning!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (11. November 2011)

Da schaut man morgens mit noch müden Augen hier rein und dann das: Über Nacht auf 48 Punkte hochgeschossen
Ihr seid klasse!!
Werde heute auch wieder Punkte sammeln, Spinning und Kraft steht auf dem Plan und anschließend Sauna. 
@Kater 21
Viel Spass beim Kindergeburtstag heute!


----------



## bajcca (11. November 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass mich lange ruhige Ausfahrten weiter bringen würden, ich fahre viel zu oft in zu hohen Bereichen bis hin zur Schnappatmung. Das bedeutet aber auch, das ich das alleine fahren müsste, ich kenn zu wenige, die auch langsamer unterwegs sind.


----------



## kater21 (11. November 2011)

Danke, man weiß ja nie wird es lustig oder Streß.
Ich bin auch erstaunt über die imense Punktevermehrung.

Noch zu den Bereichen: Ich probiere im Fitness-Studio auch in der "aeroben" Zone zu bleiben. Aber in der freien Natur geht das bei mir eher schlecht. Ich muß erstmal gute 20 Minuten bergauf davon ein extrem steiler Anstieg.


----------



## zestyfied (11. November 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Hmm die Punkte ich denke, dass wir Punkte nachgetragen haben gestern der letzten Tage. Bis morgen werden es keine 48 mehr werden.....oder vielleicht doch?!?

Das mit dem GA1 war vor einem Jahr eine Katastrophe zu fahren, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich anfangs auch mal allein gefahren bin, beim Spinning kannst du es sowieso steuern - da lass ich mich gar nicht mehr beirren und dann, hmm ja dann muss ich sagen, dass bluespeedy jemand ist, mit der ich viel fahre. Natürlich könnte sie hier und da schneller, aber es ist gemütlich GA1 momentan - beim Laufen nimmt sie auch voll und ganz Rücksicht. Das hilft und macht Spaß. Mein Freund versteht es mittlerweile auch total gut, er zieht mich halt dann im Windschatten, oder auf Skitour nimmt er das ganz schwere Zeugs und baut mal ne Brotzeitstation auf *g*

Wenn ich überlege, dass ich ein Jahr fokussiert trainiert habe, wird mir klar, wie weit ich gekommen bin (ok für viele nicht weit, abe in Relation zu einem Jahr schon).
Daher freue ich mich im November noch schon GA1 zu fahren und ab Dezember voll nach Plan zu trainieren. Bluespeedy trainiert im neuen Jahr nach Plan und macht jetzt auch grad, was sie will. Wettkampf ist erst so spät....daher wird unser WP Angriff noch die ein oder andere Woche dauern. (Sorry bluespeedy für die eventuelle Vorwegnahme von Info)

Aber heute gibt es auf jeden Fall zweimal Pilates Punkte! Wir gehen heut Abend zum Pilates. Mehr schaffe ich heut nicht - sitz an meiner Bachelorarbeit un dhab noch andere Termine und wenn ich mir da nicht alles einteile, schwinden die Tage nur so vor sich hin.

Lasst uns auf ein schönes Wetter morgen hoffe - wir wollten radeln!


----------



## kater21 (13. November 2011)

Na, heute habt Ihr aber fleißig gesammelt und Bluespeedy muß ja noch eintragen.


----------



## bajcca (14. November 2011)

Ja, das Wochenende haben wir uns fleißig Punkte erarbeitet.
Am Freitag war ich ja im Spinning. Also mir fällt es nicht ganz so leicht mich nicht von der Gruppendynamik mitreißen zu lassen. Besonders wenn der Trainer alle mit den Worten begrüßt "Heute wird es hart und schmutzig"
Gestern habe ich dann mal meine Winterklamotten getestet. Ich habe bei einer Ausfahrt des ADFC mitgemacht und bin von morgens 10Uhr bis um 17Uhr unterwegs gewesen. Es hat mich überrascht, wie gut es mit der Temperatur geht. Heute früh habe ich allerdings vom kalten Fahrtwind geschwollene Augen, trotz Brille. Kennt Ihr das auch?
Heute werde ich einen Ruhetag einlegen.
Eine schöne Woche mit vielen Punkten wünsch ich Euch


----------



## zestyfied (14. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Ja das Wochenende war echt gut, allerdings hab ich sowas von nen Muskelkater noch vom Freitag, dass heute auf jeden Fall Ruhetag ist und ich evtl morgen noch ne Runde Ruhe einlege. Ich finde momentan sowieso erst ins Grundlagentraining zurück. 
Bluespeedy war auch am WE total fleißig, da kommen noch Punkte nach heut =)


----------



## zestyfied (15. November 2011)

Hey Mädls,
langsam läuft alles an, oder? Morgen werd auch ich wieder die Radschuhe aus der Ecke holen =) Mein Muskelkater ist gut auskuriert - zwei Ruhetage helfen! 
Euch gehts gut soweit?


----------



## kater21 (15. November 2011)

N'abend,
ich habe heute meine Spritze in die Schulter bekommen und die Aussage, daß das erstmal so weiter geht. Immerhin wird es tendentiell besser, aber die Spritze setzt mich halt immer für 1,5 Tage sportlich außer Gefecht. Und am ersten Tag laufe ich auch ziemlich wehleidig durch die Gegend, oder liege mehr.
Deswegen bin ich ein bischen unzufrieden. Diese beiden Tage gibts halt Kinderbetreuung im Fitnessstudio.
Außerdem wirds allmählich doch etwas kalt.

Nun zu den positiven Sachen. Donnerstag spiele ich Tennis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (15. November 2011)

@kater 21 : Was is denn los mit deiner Schulter? Hatte vor zwei Jahren ne Kletterverletzung in der Schulter und fand die Spritzen total doof - gute Besserung!

Ich hoffe morgen wieder ganz auf dem Plan stehen zu können!


----------



## kater21 (15. November 2011)

Ich habe das über ein Jahr schluren lassen. Waren ja nur kleinere Schmerzen, die auch wieder weggingen. Aber nun wars halt tgl. 

Es ist eine Entzündung der Gelenkkapsel und des Schleimbeutels. Soll sehr hartnäckig sein. Der Arzt sprach nach der Diagnose direkt von mehreren Spritzen.


----------



## zestyfied (15. November 2011)

...Autsch! Wie hast du das denn angestellt? Ganz schnell gute Besserung!


----------



## kater21 (15. November 2011)

Danke, ich denke es war einfach Überlastung über längeren Zeitraum. Es ging kein Unfall oder Verletzung voraus.


----------



## bajcca (16. November 2011)

Das hört sich aber nicht so gut an, gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## zestyfied (16. November 2011)

Guten Morgen,
puh ich fühl mich heut zerschlagen. Ich schlaf momentan sowas von mies, dass ich mir dann immer vorkomme, als ob mich der Lastwagen überfahren hätte. 
Mein Magen spinnt und das macht nichts leichter. Mal schaun, was der Tag heut so bringt. Ich mag diesen Stress nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (16. November 2011)

Hättest Du es nicht mit dem Magen, hätte ich zwei Tassen Kaffee empfohlen


----------



## zestyfied (16. November 2011)

Kaffee hehe - ja irgendwie steck ich grad so im letzten Semester mit meiner Abschlussarbeit, dass ich nachts - obwohl so müde - total wach bin, x mal aufwache und rumlaufe. Der Magen mag mal viel, mal mag er gar nix. Hoff des legt sich bald!


----------



## bajcca (18. November 2011)

So ein Mist, ich bin ziemlich heftig erkältet, das wird leider nichts mit Punkte sammeln dieses WE.


----------



## kater21 (18. November 2011)

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Aber Du hast ja schon Punkte satt. 

Das Wetter läßt hier auch merklich nach. Kalt ist es jetzt eh geworden, aber nun auch feucht, neblig, ungemütlich.

Ich muß dieses Woe arbeiten. Also auch nix Punkte.


----------



## zestyfied (18. November 2011)

Gute Besserung an alle, die kränkeln, oder krank sind! Mein Magen fährt immer noch Achterbahn, aber selbst damit lass ich mir heut nicht die Laune nehmen. 
Hier scheint die Sonne, es ist nicht wirklich kalkt und ich bin schon zu Haus....daher wird das Spinning indoor gestrichen, ab aufs Bike. Eine kurze gemütliche Runde und dann ab an den Schreibtisch Bachelorarbeit schreiben. Hab soviel im Kopf, was in den PC muss, aber vorer Frischluft. Hier wird es schon in zwei Stunden wieder etwas kühl! 
Am Wochenende muss ich schauen, was Punktemäßig alles so geht... denke aber leider wenig.


----------



## kater21 (20. November 2011)

Hallo Bunnies,
wie gehts Euch? Ich hoffe, Ihr habt alles auskurriert oder seid auf dem Weg der Besserung.
Ich habe es doch geschafft, mir ein paar Punkte zu erfahren.


----------



## zestyfied (20. November 2011)

Hey,
also mein Wochenende war schön = ) Gestern im Hot Iron und heut noch beim Laufen. Mehr war dieses Wochenende aus privaten Gründen nicht drin, aber nächstes Wochenende mit Sicherheit! Weiß aber, dass wir noch einige Punkte morgen bekommen werden =)


----------



## zestyfied (22. November 2011)

....dachte ich starte die Woche mit einer schönen gemütlichen Ausfahrt in der Sonne.
Und was war? Ich hab die falsche Richtung gewählt und bin sowas von in der Nebelsuppe gelandet. Hab sowas von gefroren, dass ich mir die Runde um den See gespart hab...in der Hoffnung, auf dem Heimweg auf Sonne. Und was war? NIX! Nebelsuppe ohne Ende. Naja, was solls. Eine Tasse Tee und dann noch ne kleine Runde Laufen steht auf dem Programm. Morgen gibt es mehr Punkte...ein langer Lauf is heut nimma drin...


----------



## bajcca (23. November 2011)

Hi, heute habe ich endlich wieder etwas tun können. Allerdings nur lockeres Ergometer fahren zuhause im Arbeitszimmer. Dann noch die Hanteln geschwungen und mit dem Slingtrainer trainiert. Die nächsten drei Wochen habe ich recht viel um die Ohren, bin viel auf Dienstreise, mal sehen wie oft ich zum Trainieren komme.
Wie geht's Euch allen? Was macht die Schulter?
Wie geht's dem Magen?


----------



## bajcca (27. November 2011)

Endlich keine Erkältung mehr, die Sonne scheint bei strahlend blauen Himmel, Zeit mein neues Rad auszuprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (27. November 2011)

Ja, is denn jetzt schon Weihnachten...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß 
Was ist es denn für eins, und von was hast Du gewechselt?

Ich falle leider noch etwas aus. Außerdem ist es hier naß und windig kalt, also wenn, dann nur indoor.


----------



## zestyfied (27. November 2011)

Hey Mädls, hier scheint die Sonne und ich werd noch bisschen was lesen für die Bacheloarbeit und mich dann raus uafs Rad setzen. 
Hatte gestern Halsweh, daher keinerlei Sport, aber heut möcht ich wieder bisschen was tun. Morgen ist eh Ruhetag und dann geht die Trainignswoche am Dienstag los...wobei am Donnerstag dann die Luzi wieder abgehen sollte mit dem neuen Winterplan =)


----------



## bajcca (28. November 2011)

Ja, da hab ich mich schon mal selbst beschenkt. Gewechselt habe ich nicht, nur meine vorhandenen Räder ergänzt. Ich habe mir ein 29er Scott Hardtail gekauft, das ich für einfache Touren einsetzen möchte. Mit dem Stereo fahre ich nicht so gerne auf den Waldautobahnen, deshalb wollte ich jetzt mal ein großes 29er ausprobieren. Es ist schon beeindruckend wie die großen Räder rollen, ich bin total begeistert.
das wetter hat absolut gepasst, viel Sonne, aber auch windig. Im Wald habe ich das nicht gemerkrt, aber auf dem freien Feld hat es schon ganz schön gepfiffen.
Einen guten Start in die Woche und dass dann alle wieder gesund und fit sind!!


----------



## zestyfied (28. November 2011)

Ein 29er WOW! Ich sattel jetzt auf mein Winterrad, ein BIONICON um, ist angenehm zu fahren und vorallem sehr gutmütig, wiegt bisserl mehr, aber ich bin vollauf zufrieden und freu mich auf die matschigen Trails.
Hab gestern auf heut kaum geschlafen, fühl mich total überrollt. Dieser ganze Schmarrn im letzten Semester muss echt nicht sein. Meint die Prof heute"Ja ein normales Semester zu besuchen und gleichzeitig eine Bacheloarbeit zu verfassen ist in diesem Studiengang schon ein Kunststück der Arkobatik. Kein Wunder, dass es der Regelfall ist, ein 8.Semester dran zu hängen"...hm danke! Naja ich versuch es trotz allem durch zu ziehen, geh früh ins Bett und muss wirklich sehen, zu was ich mich morgen fühle. Heute zum schlafen!


----------



## bajcca (29. November 2011)

Puh, da hast Du ja wirklich viel um die Ohren, wann musst du denn abgeben? 
Wenn der Winter mal richtig losgeht und die Wege tatsächlich matschig werden ziehe ich am Fully wahrscheinlich die Fat Albert drauf. Eigentlich mag ich die sonst nicht so, weil die mir zu schwer rollen, aber für Schmuddelwetter passen sie denke ich ganz gut. Meine neue 29er Schönheit werde ich nur für Strecke fahren auf den breiten Wegen verwenden.
Aber im Moment ist ja der Winter noch weit entfernt, kein Schnee in Sicht.


----------



## zestyfied (29. November 2011)

Hey so eben eine "gemütliche Ausfahrt" gemacht...Es ist hier in München wirklich fast schon zu kalt zu fahren. Der Nebel gibt ne Sichtweite unter 10 Meter (ich fahr mit ner sehr guten Lampe) und meine Softshell war angefroren außen - kein Wunder, dass mir kalt war und ich kein bisschen geschwitzt hab!
Geh jetzt noch kurz zum Schwimmen, schön die Beine in Ruhe lassen, nur die Arme kraulen jetzt =) 

Hmm viel um die Ohren, ja mei. Letztes Semester, aber das wird schon. Waren einfach wenig produktive Tage und wenn ich dann wenig tippe, dann schlaf ich so schlecht. Aber nachdem ich mich jetzt schön austobe und schon was getan habe, sollte ich wohl gut heut schlafen, so wie gestern =)

So ich mach mich mal auf Richtung warmen indoor Pool...


----------



## bajcca (29. November 2011)

Kann ich gut verstehen, am schlimmsten für mich ist es, wenn mein Kopf weiter arbeitet und ich nicht zur Ruhe komme. Aber Sport hilft da schon sehr.
Dann wünsch ich Dir eine gute Nacht!


----------



## kater21 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
jetzt habt Ihr mich ja locker abgehängt. Lag diese Woche krank auf der Couch und werd vermtl. den Dezember nicht mehr viel beitragen. Ich greife im Januar an...

Bleibt gesund


----------



## bajcca (3. Dezember 2011)

Mach Dir da mal keine Gedanken, der Winter ist noch lang, leider.
Krank zu sporteln macht nun mal keinen Sinn. Und Job, Familie und der übliche Vorweihnachtswahnsinn läßt es halt auch nicht immer so zu, wie man gerne möchte.
Ich bin im Moment zu viel beruflich unterwegs und die nächste Erkältung klopft auch schon wieder an der Tür. D.h. Punkte werde ich jetzt auch wenig sammeln können.
Wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (4. Dezember 2011)

Morgen,
gar kein Stress! jeder soll das machen, was gut für sie ist und Sport bei Krankheit ist das nicht!!!
Erstmal gesund sein und dann weiter sehen! Bei mir war diese Woche nicht sooo viel, hoffe auf ne dickere nächste Woche!


----------



## zestyfied (9. Dezember 2011)

Hey, gehts euch allen gut? Hatte Anfang der Woche ein kleines Kräftetief und daher wenig Punkte, aber meine neue Trainingswoche beginnt ja morgen und ich hab schon vor normal zu trainieren =)


----------



## bajcca (12. Dezember 2011)

@zestyfied
Du machst Witze, wenig Punkte sieht anders aus, ich bin gespannt, was dabei herauskommt, wenn Du gut im Trainingsplan liegst.
Dafür lassen meine zu wünschen übrig. Ich hatte jetzt eine Woche eine heftige Erkältung und da ich im Job nicht viel ausfallen wollte, bin ich zu früh wieder los. Ergebnis war, das ich dann richtig krank wurde. Jetzt geht es wieder besser, mit Ausdauer werde ich aber noch warten. Abgesehen davon muss ich mich jetzt verstärkt um meine desolate Bandscheibe kümmern, die macht gerade auch wieder ganz schöne Probleme. Jaja, das Alter. Muss jetzt meine Muskeln auf Vordermann bringen,das bringt immerhin auch 2 Punkte für das Konto.


----------



## zestyfied (12. Dezember 2011)

Hmm naja letzte Woche war ich net so fit! Hatte viele Ruhetage....
Montag ist auch immer Ruhetag =) Also heißt es jetzt dann Füße hoch und relaxen. 
Momentan bummel ich noch etwas durch die Gegend, je nachdem was auch geht bzgl Bachelorarbeit. Hoffe allerdings, dass wenn in 10 Tagen die Vorlesungen rum sind und ich "nur noch" Studienarbeiten, Colloquium und Bachelorarbeit habe, schon im Plan liegen werde =) Wir rollen einfach das Feld von hinten auf *hehe*

An Alle gute Besserung und nicht zu früh anfangen, bringt eh nix!


----------



## Triathletin007 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin zwar noch milenweit von meinem Leistungsniveau entfernt, aber mit dem MTB klappt es schon wieder.


----------



## zestyfied (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Nicole,
schön, dass du was von dir hören lässt! Und du bist echt total fleißig!!! Schön zu sehen, wie geht es denn voran? Scheint aber wieder so einiges möglich zu sein  

An Alle:
Hmm ich mache diese Woche mal bisschen ruhig, hoffe auf viel Schnee nächste Woche und einige TOurentage, da ich bald Tourenrennen gehen möchte/werde und Höhenmeter essen sollte  Und jetzt ist dann der Semesterwahnsinn rum und nur noch der beste Freund die Bacheloarbeit wartet stets auf mich und dann kann es nach Sylvester zurück in München Vollgas ins neue Jahr gehen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (23. Dezember 2011)

....Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Fest, eine ruhige Zeit, wer mag viel Schnee...im Anschluss einen unfallfreien guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Viele viele schöne Trails, Laufwege, oder Gewässer um das zu tun, was wir liebe - sporteln  

LG


----------



## kater21 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## bajcca (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit lieben Menschen und natürlich auch schönen Geschenken.
Am Montag werde ich dann für eine Woche nach Südtirol zum Schneeschuhwandern fahren, hoffentlich liegt genug Schnee dafür. Dann kann ich auch wieder Punkte eintragen


----------



## zestyfied (29. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe ihr hattet schöne Feiertage! Habe versucht die Zeit relativ gut zu nutzen und werd bald die Punkt nachtragen. Heute macht mir das Wetter nen großen Strich durch das Skitourenlaufen aber ich werd nachher im Schneeregen ne Runde drehen


----------



## kater21 (29. Dezember 2011)

Weihnachten hat mich so geschafft, daß ich mit der zweiten Erkältung im Dezember auf der Couch liege.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß ist die letzte Erkältung für dieses Jahr.
Schade nur, da ich mit den Spritzen jetzt soweit durch bin, daß ich wieder mit sporteln anfangen wollte.
Nächstes Jahr wirds besser. ich wünsch Euch einen guten Rutsch, aber nur bei der Feier.


----------



## zestyfied (29. Dezember 2011)

Hehe ich hoffe ich rutsche nicht umher - wir werden wohl auf irgendeinen Berg laufen  Mal ohne großen Trubel und so  
Gute Besserung!


----------



## zestyfied (10. Januar 2012)

...So Mädls, bin ab heute auch wieder fleißig. Hab ein paar faule Tage gebraucht (hatte viel wg Abschlusarbeit zu tun).
Nicole du  bist sooo fleißig!


----------



## kater21 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
drohe nun das Feld von hinten aufzurollen.
(Kleiner Scherz...)

Ich hatte gedacht, heute früh wäre der Boden noch gefroren. War aber eine Schlammschlacht, kurz vor Sumpf habe ich umgedreht. Dann habe ich mich anschließend die doppelte Zeit ums Rad gekümmert.


----------



## zestyfied (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mädls,
alles gut im Training? Hier hat es ziemlich geschneit, gestern war ein nasser, matschiger Lauf. Jetzt wird noch zwei Tage was gemacht, dann etwas Ruhe


----------



## Triathletin007 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe heute geduscht, nen Platten gehabt und den Schlauch gewechselt sowie gegen den Wind gekämpft. Mit 250 Watt in die Pedale getreten (flache Strecke) und nur knappe 20km Spitze. Ich hasse Sturmböen und Dauerregen bei 6 Grad.

Ich will auf der Stelle Sommer und 20 Grad, schnüf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (22. Januar 2012)

Nicole, WOW! Ich erinnere mich dunkel an meine getretenen Watt letztes Jahr im Leistungstest....da bin ich bei dir weit weg! Respekt bei dem Wetter draußen zu fahren...ich war gestern im waden-bis knietiefen Schnee Laufen....Schneeschuhe wären leichter gewesen....und kalte nasse Füße gehen ja gar nicht! 

Andererseits möcht ich gern ganz viel Schnee für noch viele Skitouren =)


----------



## KleinMTB (24. Januar 2012)

Finde es gut, das sman solch einen Beitrag erstellt hat


----------



## bajcca (29. Januar 2012)

So, ich melde mich zum Training zurück. War nach einer Kiefer-OP etwas angeschlagen, aber fühle mich jetzt wieder o.k.


----------



## zestyfied (1. Februar 2012)

Hey, 
also bei mir ist die Woche noch etwas "Land unter". Am Freitag ist letzte Prüfung im Studium, gestern letzte Hausarbeit weg und dann nur noch Bachelorarbeit fertig schreiben...aber das geht dann gut mit Training. Fühl mich zur Zeit nur schlapp, weil so viel passiert und mach bissal wenig die Woche aber freu  mich schon, wenn ich bald wieder mehr machen kann =) (plan grad schon die erste Werktagskitour nächste Woche...)
LG


----------



## bajcca (1. Februar 2012)

@zestified
Drück Dir fest die Daumen für Deine Prüfung! Und den Rest schaffst Du dann auch noch


----------



## kater21 (1. Februar 2012)

Viel Glück und zieh durch!


----------



## zestyfied (1. Februar 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEE  Wird schon schief gehen....Morgen nochmal den ganzen Tag und dann abends schon Spinning zum Kopf frei kriegen....und Freitag dann hoffen, dass die mündliche Prüfung nicht zu schwer wird


----------



## bajcca (5. Februar 2012)

Wie ist es gelaufen? Bist Du zufrieden? Aber egal wie: es ist geschafft!!!!!!


----------



## zestyfied (5. Februar 2012)

Guten  Morgen  
Ja hab es geschafft, 1,7 ist ganz in Ordnungf =) Gestern schon auf Skitour und fahr jetzt dann auch gleich nochmal los. Es hat zwar -24Grad aber was soll´s....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (5. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## bajcca (5. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## zestyfied (6. Februar 2012)

Hey, danke ihr zwei  Jetzt nur noch die Bacheloarbeit und dann, wenn alles sonst gut klappt, sogar noch den Master dran hängen.....aber momentan genieß ich ehrlich gesagt, dass ich Zeit zum Schreiben und trainieren habe. Werd jetzt dann paar intensive Tage machen und dann fast ne Woche gar nix =) 
Gestern war es traumhat schön - geh morgen nochmal auf Tour, aber leider soll es winden und schnein...Hmmm mal sehen.


----------



## zestyfied (14. Februar 2012)

...mich hat es erwischt und ich lieg flach.....und nächste Woche gibt es auch wenig Punkte, weil ich mit der Arbeit auf einem fünftägigen Projekt mit 24 Kinderzwergen bin....
Danach hoffe ich wieder was beisteuern zu können...obwohl das ein oder andere Mal kurz laufen oder Stabi sollte drinnen sein, aber nicht viel leider!


----------



## kater21 (14. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung.
Ich liege auch schon wieder flach 4. oder 5. Mal jetzt seit Dezember....


----------



## zestyfied (14. Februar 2012)

Och nein! Gute Besserung zurück. Ich mach diese Woche gar nix mehr in der Hoffnung alles auszukurieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (14. Februar 2012)

Dann schließ ich mich mal mit an.
Liege auch flach zum ich weiß nicht mehr wievielten Mal in diesem Winter.
Gute Besserung an alle!


----------



## zestyfied (14. Februar 2012)

Oh nein! Ein Lazarett!


----------



## kater21 (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn es alle so zerreißt, brauche ich mir ja doch keine Sorgen machen, daß es an meiner Junk-Ernährung liegt. Ich dachte schon, deswegen fehlen mir die Abwehrkräfte.


----------



## bajcca (14. Februar 2012)

Naja, so toll ernähre ich mich auch nicht immer, besonders wenn ich viel um die Ohren habe. Aber so schlecht auch nicht, dass das der Grund sein kann. Ich hab's schon auf mein hohes Alter geschoben, dass es halt so langsam losgeht mit den Gebrechen.
Wenn ich aber hier so lese, wie viele sich mit allem möglichen rumschlagen, bin ich doch wieder etwas beruhigt. 
Aber ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen um die Kondition, ist ein ständiges auf und ab, das nervt mich schon ganz schön.


----------



## zestyfied (14. Februar 2012)

Mir geht es ähnlich...ich schieb es grad auf den Stress und darauf, dass der Körper jetzt mal streikt. ich weiß gar nicht, ob es die super tolle Ernährung gibt, da ich denke, dass jeder ein Limit hat hinsichtlich einer Ernährung, wenn man eingespannt ist....

Überleg auch gerade, wie ich ganz ganz fit werde, aber zum Glück hilft mir Bluespeedy immer ganz arg und toll, dass ich fit werde und gut in die Saison komme!

Was habt ihr die Saison so vor? Spezielle Rennen?


----------



## bajcca (14. Februar 2012)

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich überlegt, dass ein Alpencross eine schöne Idee sei. Mein Freund war allerdings nicht ganz so begeistert von der Idee, jeden Tag auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Nun bin ich ganz froh, denn im Job werde ich die nächsten Monate ganz schön gefordert sein. Jetzt werden wir einen schönen Bikeurlaub am Reschenpass machen, da freu ich mich schon drauf.
Ja und dann werde ich hier bei uns ein paar Touren für den ADFC guiden, da muss ich schon fit sein, damit das gut klappt.
Rennen fahre ich nicht, dafür bin ich zu langsam, aber ein paar Rennrad RTFs stehen auf dem Plan.


----------



## zestyfied (14. Februar 2012)

...RTF´s? Sind?


----------



## bajcca (14. Februar 2012)

RTF=Radtourenfahrten für Jedermann/frau ohne Zeitnahme. Das sind organsierte, beschilderte Strecken mit Kontroll- und Verpflegungsstationen zwischen ca. 40 bis zu ca.170 km. Es gibt auch Wertungskarten, auf denen man die Teilnahme eintragen lassen kann.


----------



## zestyfied (14. Februar 2012)

....ahhhh ok! Ich hab kein Rennrad, daher ist sowas noch fremdes Land für mich. Vielleicht aber nächsten Sommer nicht mehr


----------



## zestyfied (18. Februar 2012)

...Ich bin leider immer noch außer Gefecht. Fieber ist zwar weg, aber der Husten ^^ Morgen geht es dann bis Freitag auf ein paar Tage arbeiten...hoffe, dass mich das nicht zurück wirft.

Wie gehts bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (19. Februar 2012)

Das gleiche Bild, fühle mich auch noch ziemlich schlapp, bei mir sind es mehr die Nebenhöhlen und die fiesen Kopfschmerzen. Morgen muss ich dienstlich verreisen, ich glaube, das schaffe ich noch nicht. Alleine die knapp 300 km Anreise und dann noch bis spät in den Abend arbeiten. Mal schauen, wie sich der Tag entwickelt.


----------



## zestyfied (19. Februar 2012)

...Au weija...
hatte heut ein ähnliches Gefühl. Die Stimme versagt abends, nachts immer wach mit Husten. Leider muss ich heute weg - da  hilft alles nix.


----------



## zestyfied (26. Februar 2012)

.....hoffe, dass es dem Lazerett besser geht? Ich bin heiser - war ja klar - aber hoffe am Dienstag wieder zu starten!


----------



## bajcca (26. Februar 2012)

Mir geht es deutlich besser, gestern habe ich endlich mal wieder eine MTB-Ausfahrt gemacht. Hat super viel Spass gemacht, das anschließende Putzen hat dann fast noch einmal so lange gedauert.
ES WIRD BALD FRÜHLING!!!!!


----------



## zestyfied (26. Februar 2012)

...mein Rad braucht eine neue Kurbel und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Steht auf meiner To Do Liste für diese Woche!!! Will unbedingt Freitag fahren...soll 13 Grad haben, wobei es mich ja immer noch Richtung Skitouren zieht und juckt. Mir soll beides recht sein!


----------



## kater21 (27. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
Winterpokal ist vorbei und dieser erkältungsreiche Winter wohl auch. Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Sommersaison und viel Erfolg bei euren Challanges.
Bis nächsten Winter


----------



## bajcca (28. März 2012)

Ja, endlich ist der Winter vobei und viel zu wenige Punkte von mir auf unserem Konto. Wobei mir die Punkte nicht so wichtig sind, aber es bedeutet leider auch, dass meine Kondi nicht da ist, wo ich sie gerne gehabt hätte. Allerdings habe ich Dank Magen-Darm-Grippe auch 3 kg verloren, die ich nicht wieder zugenommen habe, dass ist doch schon einmal ein Erfolg.
Schade fand ich es, dass wir nur zu dritt waren, ich hätte gerne gewusst, wer die beiden anderen sind. Fand ich ein wenig seltsam, denn die Punkte der anderen spielen ja eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wichtiger ist das gegenseitige Motivieren und Tipps geben können.
Jetzt kommt erst einmal der Sommer mit hoffentlich vielen schönen (Bike)Erlebnissen.
Wünsche Euch eine tolle Saison! Habt viel Spass bei allem, was Ihr vorhabt!


----------



## kater21 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
da es hier regnet wie aus Kübeln und es kälter geworden ist, fiel mir der Winterpokal ein.

Wie gehts Euch? Habt ihr Lust auf den kommenden Winterpokal?

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## bajcca (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Sandra,

also ich würde wieder mitmachen, wenn das o.k. ist.
Allerdings war es mir ja im letzten Jahr etwas zu einseitig von der Kommunikation hier.
Schön wäre es halt tatsächlich ein Team zu sein.

Viele Grüße, Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater21 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Barbara,
ich gelobe Besserung. Ich war schon sehr demotiviert wegen des Ausfalls durch Schulter und Handgelenk sowie Erkältungen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wirs nochmal probieren.


----------



## bajcca (5. Oktober 2012)

Dich habe ich doch nicht gemeint, wir waren halt nur zu dritt und das fand ich schon etwas komisch. 
Ich mache gerne wieder mit und werde mich anstrengen


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
werde dieses Jahr in einem anderen Team mitmachen, 

viele Grüße, Bajcca


----------



## kater21 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bin ebenfalls abgewandert.


----------

